# Dirt Late Model Template



## jamied (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's a DLM template.

Y'all could try out colors or graphics with your PC before going to the spray booth with your models. Or maybe wrap with adhesive photo paper.

Looks like the Stig is in the driver's seat. 

Jamie

This gif is 1000x750px, file size 118k.

Have a larger jpg 3300x2500px, 585k; psd file is same dimensions, 8mb


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah that does look like the Stig...ahahhahahaaha :lol:

Bz


----------



## edriler39 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Nice!*

Do you still have this file? If so can I get a copy?


----------



## racetwin13 (Mar 19, 2016)

*temp*

how can I get this in .psd


----------

